# I need help naming a cockatiel!!



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

We've had this baby for about 3 weeks now, and still haven't settled on a name, and it's driving me crazy!! I usually have names picked out for my pets before we bring them home, but not this guy. Nothing feels right.

He is a normal gray, is DNA sexed as male. He's started whistling and jabbering a lot more often now hat he's settled into our home. He's very friendly and sweet.

Please suggest any and all names!! I've made a list and I thought we settled on a name, but I changed my mind. Why is it so much harder to name this little guy than it is with the rats? 

I thought we decided on Kamek who is a Super Mario type villain. We plan to adopt a male pied cockatiel later on maybe in a year or two, and were planning on naming him Bowser and have matching names. Then in the more distant future when we move to a new house, I really want a rose breasted cockatoo who I plan to name Yoshi. I thought it would be cute to have all Mario style names. But whenever I call this guy Kamek, I don't really like it. So we've just been calling him bird or birb for now, hah.

Some of the original names I liked were Pixel and Wasabi. I also like the names Chili and Spicy, but not sure if they fit for a bird. hmm.. I feel like I'm so picky with a name right now. It would be cute to pick a name that's easy for him to say too.


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

I like Pixel.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

When picking names for my rats I look at their personality and sometimes it takes me weeks to find them a name. What's your bird's personality? Sweet, funny, adventurious...couleur of his feathers? For instance one of my rat is super sweet and love to give kissed on the lips so I called her Sucrette, another is also very sweet and light beige, her name is Crêpe; another love to explore and is always the first to escape and find ways to get where she want to go so I called her Patrouille...Kamek doesn't work well because your bird is super sweet and Kamek is a villain, lol. Any other character that fits your bird personality better?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

When picking names for my rats I look at their personality and sometimes it takes me weeks to find them a name. What's your bird's personality? Sweet, funny, adventurious...couleur of his feathers? For instance one of my rat is super sweet and love to give kissed on the lips so I called her Sucrette, another is also very sweet and light beige, her name is Crêpe; another love to explore and is always the first to escape and find ways to get where she want to go so I called her Patrouille...Kamek doesn't work well because your bird is super sweet and Kamek is a villain, lol. Any other cartoon or video game character that fits your bird personality better?


----------



## Andromeda (Apr 28, 2016)

I plan on getting a cockatiel once I've finished university and move out. Some of the names I've thought of for my future birb:

Chip (Beauty and the Beast)
Loki (Norse Mythology)
Thor (Norse Mythology)
Odin (Norse Mythology)
Dante (Dante's Inferno)
Holden (Catcher in the Rye)
Gomez (The Addams Family)

And my all time favorite: Totoro (My Neighbor Totoro). Nicknamed Toto. xD


----------



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

I request pictures please


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Here are some pics of him! He still is a baby, so he has the baby coloring. He should get his bright yellow face and adult colors in a couple months I think. He loves to chatter and whistle all the time now and is starting to enjoy mister bottle baths!




























Bonus, you can see the ratties in their cage in the background


----------



## Asteria (Jul 6, 2016)

He is so cute


----------



## Fu-Inle (Jan 22, 2015)

Name him fluffy cheeks


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

He's adorable, congratulations. I have two cockatiels of my own! They are named Phoenix and Miles after Ace Attorney. 

I like Koopa for a Mario name


----------

